# Rasberry Pi goes Atrix Lapdock



## Bandou (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

Bevor ich mein Vorhaben erkläre möchte ich euch zwei Youtubevideo verlinken, die mir als Vorlage gedienen.  

Raspberry Pi Laptop with Atrix 4G Dock - YouTube
Motorola Atrix and Raspberry Pi working well without soldering cable - YouTube

ich habe folgendes bestellt: 

Motorola Atrix-Netbook Dock (Lapdock)
MiniUSB-Hub 
Micro-USB female auf USB female (Kabel)
Mini HDMI female auf HDMI male Adapter
HDMI female auf HDMI female Adapter
Außerdem ein normales HDMI, USB Kabel sowie eine USB-to-MicroUSB-Kabel


*Mein Vorhaben:*

An das Motorola Lapdock soll an den Micro-USB male Anschluss das "Micro-USB female auf USB female"-Kabel abgeschlossen werden. Daran soll der MiniUSB-Hub angeschlossen werden. An den einen Port des Hub soll das "USB-to-MicroUSB-Kabel" angeschlossen werden um der Rasberry mit Strom zu versorgen. An den zweiten Port soll ein normales USB Kabel an einen USB-Port am Rasberry Pi angeschlossen werden, damit ich die Tastatur und das Mouse-Pad nutzen kann.

An den mini-HDMI male Anschluss kommt der "mini-HDMI female auf HDMI male Adapter" und auf diesen Adapter kommt der "HDMI female auf HDMI female Adapter" damit ich dann ein ganz gewöhnliches HDMI-Kabel Nutzen kann um auf dem Lapdock die Bildübertragung zu gewährleisten.



*Meine Frage / Problem:*

An dem MiniUSB-Hub geht ja ein Kabel an den Stromanschluss und das andere an einen USB-Port. Wie sieht es jetzt eigentlich mit dem Stromkreis aus? - Weil ja von zwei Seiten Strom in den Rasberry Pi kommt. Gibt es da ein Problem? ( Im zweiten verlinkten Video hat der Youtuber das rote Innenkabel des UBS-Kabel getrennt, ist das notwendig ?)

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Grüße Bandou


----------



## derP4computer (6. Januar 2013)

Schaut ja irgendwie interessant aus, nur wäre mir das ganz Gedöns hinter dem Bildschirm viel zu fragil.


----------



## Bandou (7. Januar 2013)

Also, ... man kann sich ja eine Art Dock selber bauen, dann sollte es weniger "fragil" werden. Desweiteren ist der Rasberry Pi sehr vielseitig und das Atrix kannst du auch als zweiten Bildschirm am PC nutzen, als Handymonitor für evtl. Filmgucken oder als Wii Monitor für z.B. mobiles Gaming im Auto, auch an der PS3 möglich doch diese frisst bissl mehr Strom und daher ist das evtl. nicht so dolle im Auto, aber aufm Campingplatz ganz cool  es gibt für das Lapdock sehr viele Möglichkeiten und bei einem Preis von 65€ kann man sich das auch mal gönnen 

Gibt es den noch Hilfe für meine Frage?


----------

